# Inter - Salernitana: 4 marzo 2022 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (4 Marzo 2022)

Inter - Salernitana, anticipo della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 4 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. 

Dove vedere Inter - Salernitana in tv e in streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 20:45

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## neversayconte (4 Marzo 2022)

madai che partita è? 1 fisso


----------



## Viulento (4 Marzo 2022)

ma che la giocano a fare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Se non vincono nemmeno questa inzaghi deve andare a nascondersi.


----------



## Gamma (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Salernitana, anticipo della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 4 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Salernitana in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...



La Salernitana ha fermato noi, ma non è riuscita a fermare i cugini... d'altronde quando fa doppietta Caicedo c'è poco da commentare.
Chapeau anche al solito Calha, prima doppietta con l'Inter, indimenticabile, e ritorno in vetta.
Contento per i cugini, hanno strameritato.


----------



## Stex (4 Marzo 2022)

passeggiata de salute


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (4 Marzo 2022)

Complimenti a Laupalo Martinez per essersi sbloccato contro i morti.

Sei tornato, amico.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Marzo 2022)

Va beh non la guardò neanche tanto non c’è storia.


----------



## Vinx90 (4 Marzo 2022)

Che partita di calha raga, che tripletta, degno erede di Zizou per classe.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Marzo 2022)

1-0 sporco, gol di Dzeko a fine primo tempo


----------



## chicagousait (4 Marzo 2022)

Già vinta ancora prima di giocarla


----------



## Rickrossonero (4 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Salernitana, anticipo della giornata di Serie A. Si gioca venerdì 4 marzo 2022 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Salernitana in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Se non vincono nemmeno questa(quasi impossibile)allora inizio a credere veramente allo scudo,napoli permettendo.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Se non vincono nemmeno questa inzaghi deve andare a nascondersi.



Non dovevi scriverlo, ora vincono di sicuro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Che goal di Dzeko,complimenti!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto il goal di testa di Handanovic al 89° minuto,incredibile


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Che goal di Dzeko,complimenti!



Tripletta del turco prezzolato


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho visto il goal di testa di Handanovic al 89° minuto,incredibile



Questa è davvero eccessiva


----------



## iceman. (4 Marzo 2022)

Vediamo se questi bidet sfornano un'altra prestazione iper...dubito fortemente.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vediamo se questi bidet sfornano un'altra prestazione iper...dubito fortemente.



Ma figurati. Ne prenderanno almeno 4.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Apperò, bel golazo di Lautaro da centrocampo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

La chiude Epic Brozoh


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Intanto la Salernitana si mangiato già un gol.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Intanto la Salernitana si mangiato già un gol.



Con quale coraggio la stai guardando ?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con quale coraggio la stai guardando ?



Non dovrei?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non dovrei?



Non so,troverei più divertente ed entusiasmante una partita di biglie


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non so,troverei più divertente ed entusiasmante* una partita di biglie *



Si può fare in contemporanea.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

come sta andando? @Blu71


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Traversa Inter, Lautaro.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> come sta andando? @Blu71



Inter sempre in attacco. Traversa di Lautaro.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Gol Inter. Lautaro.


----------



## diavolo (4 Marzo 2022)

Gol Lautappo


----------



## kYMERA (4 Marzo 2022)

Mica sono polli come noi questi che perdono punti con la Salernitana.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2022)

L'errore di Verdi davanti al portiere sembra fatto apposta


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> L'errore di Verdi davanti al portiere sembra fatto apposta



Non credo. La Salernitana vorrebbe fare un favore al Napoli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Non segnava dai tempi di caino e abele,ci voleva la salernitana per farlo tornare al goal.
Scommetto che stanno giocando anche abbastanza scialli,tanto solo contro di noi giocano tutti con il sangue agli occhi


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Marzo 2022)

Mamma mia che roba brutta. Seme manco ci ha provato a pararla


----------



## Ecthelion (4 Marzo 2022)

Grande ammirazione per chi ha il coraggio di guardare questa partita. Ma la Salernitana gioca come la belva furiosa contro di noi, o è un tenero agnellino?


----------



## Kayl (4 Marzo 2022)

ma che vi aspettavate? Partita scolpita nella pietra.


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non credo. La Salernitana vorrebbe fare un favore al Napoli.


Boh, è brutto non pensar male quando a 2 metri dalla porta la colpisci in quel modo.


----------



## Baba (4 Marzo 2022)

Alessandro Amoruso ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Laupalo Martinez per essersi sbloccato contro i morti.
> 
> Sei tornato, amico.


Ma vaaaafff


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Mancano 3 ammonizioni a quelli dell'Inter.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

@Blu71 ma la guardi pure?? ahahaha


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 ma la guardi pure?? ahahaha



Dato che non la guarda nessuno DAZN scorre liscia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

2-0


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> 2-0



Allora la vedi anche tu.


----------



## braungioxe (4 Marzo 2022)

Solo noi siamo riusciti a pareggiare con sti cadaveri.. Che se ne trovi 11 li vinci lo stesso


----------



## JoKeR (4 Marzo 2022)

Forza Inter, se non vincono loro vince la Juventus.
Forza neroazzurri!!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora la vedi anche tu.



Sfortunatamente ho il vicino di casa interista.
Un vero disagiato che esulta per un goal alla salernitana


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2022)

Che vergogna aver perso 2 punti contro una squadra di Serie B.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Sfortunatamente ho il vicino di casa interista.*
> Un vero disagiato che esulta per un goal alla salernitana



Sei autorizzato ad invaderlo per farlo diventare milanista


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei autorizzato ad invaderlo per farlo diventare milanista



Per la partita di coppa italia avevo comprato anche un megafono,così,giusto per fargli sentire meglio l'esultanza 
Peccato non aver considerato la media goal dei nostri attaccanti,20€ spesi veramente male


----------



## Goro (4 Marzo 2022)

Classica partita aggiustata per i gol di Lautaro


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Per la partita di coppa italia avevo comprato anche *un megafono,*così,giusto per fargli sentire meglio l'esultanza
> Peccato non aver considerato la media goal dei nostri attaccanti,20€ spesi veramente male



Tienilo pronto per martedì.


----------



## Andris (4 Marzo 2022)

bravo Nicola, non solo in vacanza ma pure fai riemergere dal sarcofago Martinez dopo due mesi di letargo


----------



## rossonero71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Mancano 3 ammonizioni a quelli dell'Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

La Salernitana è davvero pietosa e noi ci abbiamo rimesso due punti.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

3-0


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Ora partiranno i caroselli dei neo campioni d'Italia.


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

Dite che la porto a casa al fanta....  ?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

@KILPIN_91 e @Divoratore Di Stelle mi arrendo anche io


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2022)

Ma oggi quelli della Salernitana non avevano la mission di fermare una rivale del Napoli?
Maledetti.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma oggi quelli della Salernitana non avevano la mission di fermare una rivale del Napoli?
> Maledetti.



Forse non sono tanto amici dei napoletani


----------



## Raryof (4 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dite che la porto a casa al fanta....  ?
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1896


Col +1 del gol vittoria anche


----------



## Jino (4 Marzo 2022)

Che la Salernitana fosse imbarazzante lo si era capito, siamo stati noi a Salerno a fare tutto, a fare gol e a farceli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @KILPIN_91 e @Divoratore Di Stelle mi arrendo anche io



Proprio ora che al minuto 89° segnava Handanovic di testa?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Proprio ora che al minuto 89° segnava Handanovic di testa?



Tanto non sarebbe un gol decisivo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse non sono tanto amici dei napoletani


Contro di noi si sono professati amici.
Hanno giocato poi col sangue agli occhi..
Indegni.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Contro di noi si sono professati amici.
> Hanno giocato poi col sangue agli occhi..
> Indegni.



Allora hanno finito il sangue


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Marzo 2022)

Come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare con questi?? Io non mi do pace, questa salernitana farebbe fatica in serie B..
Per me c'erano dei premi in soldi contro il Milan


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare con questi?? Io non mi do pace, questa salernitana farebbe fatica in serie B..
> Per me c'erano dei premi in soldi contro il Milan


Ci hanno rovinato questi maledetti.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare con questi?? Io non mi do pace, questa salernitana farebbe fatica in serie B..
> Per me c'erano dei premi in soldi contro il Milan



Meglio non pensarci più.


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Marzo 2022)

finito febbraio, finita la crisi. 

adesso questi qua riprendono a macinare punti e gol come se piovesse. 
polli noi che non ne abbiamo approfittato, con un calendario tutt'altro che difficile.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Come abbiamo fatto a pareggiare con questi?? Io non mi do pace, questa salernitana farebbe fatica in serie B..
> Per me c'erano dei premi in soldi contro il Milan


Noi quando non corriamo possiamo pure perdere contro una rappresentativa di Milan World.
E peggio ancora non segnamo manco con le mani, mentre i gol di mano degli altri vengono misteriosamente convalidati ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## Solo (4 Marzo 2022)

Solo noi siamo riusciti a perdere punti contro 'sti scappati di casa con una prestazione indecente.


----------



## Rickrossonero (5 Marzo 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> finito febbraio, finita la crisi.
> 
> adesso questi qua riprendono a macinare punti e gol come se piovesse.
> polli noi che non ne abbiamo approfittato, con un calendario tutt'altro che difficile.


A dir la verità con la lazio il calo durava da febbraio fino a fine stagione,non si fermava solo a un mese.


----------



## SanGigio (5 Marzo 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> finito febbraio, finita la crisi.
> 
> adesso questi qua riprendono a macinare punti e gol come se piovesse.
> polli noi che non ne abbiamo approfittato, con un calendario tutt'altro che difficile.


Naaaah non c'è bisogno di catastrofismi.. con la Salernitana in casa era ovvio vincessero, noi fuori abbiamo preso un punto ma amen. Già dalla prossima con la trasferta a Torino dopo Anfield faticheranno non poco


----------



## kipstar (5 Marzo 2022)

Una rondine non fa primavera.....se vincono col toro allora magari la flessione potrebbe essere passata. La partita ad Anfield non fa testo......non ci credono manco loro.....credo che se potessero non giocarla lo farebbero.....


Imho


----------



## Milanoide (5 Marzo 2022)

Mai dire mai.
Anche il Liverpool ha avuto settimane imbarazzanti negli ultimi 2 anni.
Per me la Salernitana contro di noi giocò una ottima partita evidenziando i nostri limiti strutturali. (Al netto dello stato di forma/motivazionale dei singoli incontri).
Forse è meglio avere in rosa un attaccante nel pieno delle sue energie, seppur in crisi prolungata, che attaccanti che possono solo mostrare sprazzi della loro qualità una volta si e tre no.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (5 Marzo 2022)

Rickrossonero ha scritto:


> A dir la verità con la lazio il calo durava da febbraio fino a fine stagione,non si fermava solo a un mese.


Pensa che i nostro dura da gennaio fino a fine stagione


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Marzo 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Solo noi siamo riusciti a perdere punti contro 'sti scappati di casa con una prestazione indecente.


Pure loro però eh...
L'hanno preparata come se fosse la partita della vita .
Obiettivo stagionale : fermare il milan .


----------



## Davidoff (5 Marzo 2022)

Partita che dimostra, per l'ennesima volta, che per il Milan vincere in Italia è possibile solo con una squadra molto più forte delle altre. Noi lo prendiamo in c*lo sia a livello di arbitraggi che di impegno degli avversari, ergo essendo di forza simile non c'è modo di compensare questi svantaggi, prima credevo solo con i ladri, ora vedo che c'è lo stesso andazzo in favore di questi prescritti ipocriti.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Marzo 2022)

Comunque brozovic è il nuovo Chiellini, per essere ammonito deve fare 10 falli a partita


----------



## Rickrossonero (5 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Pensa che i nostro dura da gennaio fino a fine stagione


Quest'anno da novembre


----------



## Goro (5 Marzo 2022)

Classica partita da calcioscommesse, andrei a controllare le scommesse fatte a Salerno


----------

